

Is it easy to set up a foreign entity in india? (corp,etc) - cellis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-1_visa
Acc to wikipedia, if you are a multinational company, it is available to the employees of that company that have worked in the foreign office for 1 year...does anyone know anything about this? 
======
Keios
I don't understand the relevance of your link???

~~~
cellis
I have a friend in india that needs a visa. So I browsed around and found out
about L-1. Basically, its a visa available to people working for
multinationals. Legally, a multinational just has a corporation status in 2
countries (US and India in our case ). So I need to know if its possible to
start a "paper" corp over there

~~~
Keios
Sure, you can - its takes a little while but it is fairly easy.

~~~
cellis
whats the cost ? I know tata consultancy (basically an engineer importer) is
exploiting this L1 (sshh, don't let the general populace know that people
smarter than them are taking their jobs) loophole to great success!

